# Doggie Armoire



## 4chis (Dec 16, 2008)

I did it! I think it's cute, I just need need lots more hangers to get the rest of their clothes in!


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

LOL! That is different! If you put hooks for leashes, a place for a carrier and a little nook for them to sleep in, it would be an all in one dog furnature. 
Very creative...I enjoy the lil paw prints too.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow thats awesome!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

wow so cool!! where on earth did you get hangers so small lol baby clothes?? it looks so great, id love to make one of those but iv got to get my self one first hehehe xx


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

Very neat! Great job!


----------



## 4chis (Dec 16, 2008)

katsrevenge said:


> LOL! That is different! If you put hooks for leashes, a place for a carrier and a little nook for them to sleep in, it would be an all in one dog furnature.
> Very creative...I enjoy the lil paw prints too.


Thanks
Great idea, I added one hook on each side for jackets...I have a really cure leash hook that holds all of the leashes!


----------



## bindi boo (Jul 2, 2008)

thats great


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

wow, your chi is one spoiled pup


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That is awesome!! If you get a lot more clothes, you could always add another rod under the top one and have two rods to hang the clothes on. It looks like there would be enough room for another one. Wow, that is really neat!! 

Brodysmom


----------



## nadias_mom (Dec 23, 2008)

that is so cute, what a great idea, i need one of those for nadia, all her stuff is taking over my closet...and my closet is pretty big LOL


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

That is so cute!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Super cute!! yep I agree with brodysmom, you could add more polls to accommodate the many chi clothes that we all collect


----------



## joanne22 (Dec 31, 2008)

thats brilliant well done


----------

